# The problem with the gun grabbers...



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

The basic problem with these people is simple.

They refuse to admit that we, as humans, have the inalienable right to defend ourselves, our families and our homes.

The right to defend one's self transcends law... it's not "given" to us by the government, or the constitution. 

It's INALIENABLE, it comes with being a living, breathing human being. 

It doesn't matter if you believe yourself to be be created by God or if you don't, if you speak English or Spanish or Zulu, it doesn't matter if you are male or female, it doesn't matter if f you live in Iowa or Alberta or London or Capetown or even Moscow, we all have the right to defend ourselves.

The difference between us, and people in Moscow, is that we have stood against those who wish to strip the right to defend ourselves with firearms, while they did not. The difference between much of the world and us is that they "gave in" and let the governments they live under remove the tools they need to defend themselves.

I talked online to a gun grabber today, and she mocked me by saying "you probably think the only way I am going to take your guns is from your cold, dead hands".

I replied politely, "You, mam, will not be taking my guns at all... Why? Because, you see, I have guns and you don't. Think about it."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Post of the Day!



Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The basic problem with these people is simple.
> 
> They refuse to admit that we, as humans, have the inalienable right to defend ourselves, our families and our homes.
> 
> ...


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Amen.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

That would be so nice if it were true throughout the US.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The problem with gun grabbers is they can't be reasoned with, they've already made up their minds. Logic and facts be damned, not an inch.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I have never met a true, died in the wool gun grabber. They are actually not very common according to everything I've seen. Maybe it's because I don't live around many liberals but even my very liberal neighbors have guns.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Reminds me of a time before my wife and I were married and I was over at her apartment hanging out with her roommates. For the most part we get along, but they're more on the liberal side of things, and well I'm not. One of the roommates went into this whole discourse about how "assault rifles," like the AR-15 need to be banned. Never said why they needed to be banned, just that they did needed banning. Well then I spoke up and told her that actual "assault rifles," as in the true kind that are automatic, not semi-auto like the AR-15 are already banned unless you have a very specific permit, and that banning AR-15's or similar rifles actually wouldn't make to big of a difference as most criminals use hand guns as opposed to long rifles. I also added that more people are killed in criminal means by cars, knives, or other objects than are killed by any kind of gun rifle, shotgun, or pistol. She didn't have a response other than to glare at me.

I told her I'm for common sense gun control. Common sense means holding onto your gun with two hands and hitting what you aim at. She didn't talk to me for a while after that.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> That would be so nice if it were true throughout the US.


It is. Stop being a sheep, and take back your rights.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I replied politely, "You, mam, will not be taking my guns at all... Why? Because, you see, I have guns and you don't. Think about it."


Reminds me of a line from "I Like Guns" by an Aussie singer, Steve Lee, "I don't wanna shoot anyone, and no one's shootin' me, cuz I got a gun."


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have never met a true, died in the wool gun grabber. They are actually not very common according to everything I've seen. Maybe it's because I don't live around many liberals but even my very liberal neighbors have guns.


Have you gotten to know any NJ cops?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> It is. Stop being a sheep, and take back your rights.


and what exactly are you suggesting I do? Are you proposing I break the law? The law in NJ is quite clear and SCOTUS has turned down every NJ gun law case that has been appealed to them.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> I have never met a true, died in the wool gun grabber. They are actually not very common according to everything I've seen. Maybe it's because I don't live around many liberals but even my very liberal neighbors have guns.


Now you've met one.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> The basic problem with these people is simple.
> 
> They refuse to admit that we, as humans, have the inalienable right to defend ourselves, our families and our homes.
> 
> ...


You keep up this kind of talk, and I'm gonna nominate you for President.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

topgun said:


> You keep up this kind of talk, and I'm gonna nominate you for President.


We've done worse.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cars, any time someone says something like they should ban so-n-so gun I usually respond with yah, an all cars that can go over the speed limit , and McDonalds too.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Medic33 said:


> cars, any time someone says something like they should ban so-n-so gun I usually respond with yah, an all cars that can go over the speed limit , and McDonalds too.


Why you gotta bring back the pain man! My Uncle's Cousin was killed by a speeding clown!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

That's not funny bro. Do you know how many people have high cholesterol and heart disease due to these high capacity dollar menu meals. They need to ban all of these sugary so called "foods"

Guns don't kill people, heart disease kills people.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Unfortunately my wife's sister is one of these people who feel the evil of guns need to be banned. for a very intelligent woman, she can be a ninny some times.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

well then someone should explain to them the response time for 911=10-15 minutes, the response time for a .357 = 1200 feet per second. nobody wants to ride the KA-CHOOCK train.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

People die for what ever reason. If they are stupid enough to get into a situation and get shot or eat themselves to death. It's not the guns or foods fault. Someone made a decision and will have to deal with the consequences. 

Suppose we will have to ban spoons because people are eating to much??


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Even if they managed to grab every gun in the country in wouldn't stop the violence. That's why their arguments make no sense. Do they think that guns are shooting folks by themselves? There's a rifle by the front door. It's been sitting there for years. It hasn't shot anybody yet...


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

It doesn't seem to make any difference, at least with the people I've talked to. 
1) I think there is denial that an attack will happen to them
2)Firearms are only meant for one thing, killing
3)Police respond much faster than you think

Funny how denial works, she already had one break in by a nutso ex-boyfriend 
and a burglary. Amazing how denial works.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that's not denial, it's called natural selection.
This is the only problem that really p/o's about any ban on stuff-if you don't like then don't mess with it-BUT do not tell me I freaking can't if I so choose. Once you loose a freedom it is gone, the more free you give up the more slave you become.
a complete lawful society is just as bad as a complete chaotic one -one has laws to govern other laws on top of laws that regulate those laws=got laws for everything including doing nothing.
chaotic one has no laws, not even laws of nature= your screwed.
we should start a religion called the modern church of the minuteman, we believe in the father ,son ,holy ghost, and the right to bear arms to protect our family, ourselves, and our property. the we can not only claim the second amendment but the 1st as well the freedom of religion.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Medic33 said:


> that's not denial, it's called natural selection.
> This is the only problem that really p/o's about any ban on stuff-if you don't like then don't mess with it-BUT do not tell me I freaking can't if I so choose. Once you loose a freedom it is gone, the more free you give up the more slave you become.
> a complete lawful society is just as bad as a complete chaotic one -one has laws to govern other laws on top of laws that regulate those laws=got laws for everything including doing nothing.
> chaotic one has no laws, not even laws of nature= your screwed.
> we should start a religion called the modern church of the minuteman, we believe in the father ,son ,holy ghost, and the right to bear arms to protect our family, ourselves, and our property. the we can not only claim the second amendment but the 1st as well the freedom of religion.


Now you did it. You're on the not fly list for sure. Are the black helicopters over your house????


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> and what exactly are you suggesting I do? Are you proposing I break the law? The law in NJ is quite clear and SCOTUS has turned down every NJ gun law case that has been appealed to them.


I'm suggesting you change it. Stop telling us how we're all destined for your failure of a system. Get off your ass, run for ANY elected position, and start changing things. Damn boy, I shouldn't have to hold your hand to teach you how to take back your rights.
Start by voting.
When that doesn't work, infiltrate and alter the system.
When that doesn't work, rile the commoners into a frenzy to demand change.
When that doesn't work, disregard man's law and return to the law of nature.
When that doesn't work, die trying.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> Have you gotten to know any NJ cops?


You do own a rifle or a shotgun don't you?


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> I'm suggesting you change it. Stop telling us how we're all destined for your failure of a system. Get off your ass, run for ANY elected position, and start changing things. Damn boy, I shouldn't have to hold your hand to teach you how to take back your rights.
> Start by voting.
> When that doesn't work, infiltrate and alter the system.
> When that doesn't work, rile the commoners into a frenzy to demand change.
> ...


But then he wouldn't have anything to complain about.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> I'm suggesting you change it. Stop telling us how we're all destined for your failure of a system. Get off your ass, run for ANY elected position, and start changing things. Damn boy, I shouldn't have to hold your hand to teach you how to take back your rights.
> Start by voting.
> When that doesn't work, infiltrate and alter the system.
> When that doesn't work, rile the commoners into a frenzy to demand change.
> ...


If you had even an ounce of simple courtesy you might have asked if I had done any of those things before insulting me. I have done many of those things so your comments are just plain rude.

Welcome to Mr. Ignore.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Diver said:


> If you had even an ounce of simple courtesy you might have asked if I had done any of those things before insulting me. I have done many of those things so your comments are just plain rude.
> 
> Welcome to Mr. Ignore.


I do not think Kauboy insulted Diver at all.

An insult is when a person calls someone a whiny bitch and suggests that the word YSSUP is tattooed on that someone's forehead. I think that is much more of an insult than the sensible strategies that Kauboy suggested.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> I'm suggesting you change it. Stop telling us how we're all destined for your failure of a system. Get off your ass, run for ANY elected position, and start changing things. Damn boy, I shouldn't have to hold your hand to teach you how to take back your rights.
> Start by voting.
> When that doesn't work, infiltrate and alter the system.
> When that doesn't work, rile the commoners into a frenzy to demand change.
> ...


Excellent Strategies Kauboy!

Sadly, whiny bitches usually cannot and will-not employ them.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Diver said:


> If you had even an ounce of simple courtesy you might have asked if I had done any of those things before insulting me. I have done many of those things so your comments are just plain rude.
> 
> Welcome to Mr. Ignore.


You're still typing, so you didn't finish the list.
Half-assed attempt to reclaim your rights.
I fully understand why you want the rest of us to accept the miserable world you find yourself in.
Well buddy, it's not going to happen.

Roll around in your bed of self-pity and let the rest of us save this country.
Just keep your pitiful comments to yourself, if you don't mind.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

If it's too hot in the kitchen where you are, get the hell out! I left NJ when my daughter was born 18 years ago and never looked back. My desire to raise my child in a decent place weighed more than making the money! I think it would be fine if all the libtards went the right or left coast. Either floods or sunamis, hurricanes, you name it. Besides high pop areas will be the first to go come SHTF.jmo.


----------

